# Forum Championship: WrestleMania 38



## Inside Cradle

Cut-off for predictions is pre-show _start (two hours before main show)_ - on Saturday 02 April 2022. DON'T DELAY!

*The Grandest Forum Stage Of Them All*

Welcome to the forum prediction game that is so big, we're having to play it twice in consecutive days.

*Forum Championship standings*
*Last time, at Elimination Chamber*

*New and returning players are always welcome

RULES*

Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
Use each amount of points only once
The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
Cut-off time is _the start of the pre-show_
Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty
Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty

*WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*
(Night One)

Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair [Raw Championship]
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey [SD Championship]
The Usos (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles]
Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz & Logan Paul
Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin
The New Day (Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland
Seth Rollins vs. TBA
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns (c) [WWE & Universal Championship]
RK-Bro (c) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles]
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles]
Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn
Pat McAfee vs. Austin Theory
Edge vs. AJ Styles
Bobby Lashley vs. Omos

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One?
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent?
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens?
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match?
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend?

14 matches to predict + 5 bonus points = 110 points
[All scores will be halved for the six monthly totals, i.e. max 55]


*FORUM MATCH CARD*

_Forum Championship:_
People Power (c) vs. keithf40 vs. ThirdMan

_IC Championship:_
People Power (c) vs. keithf40 vs. Chelsea vs. ThirdMan

TV Championship:
emerald-fire (c) vs. MrFlash

_1 v 1 matches TBD_

*Good luck!

New players welcome. Reach out for any questions

Deadline: Start of the kick-off show (Saturday)*


----------



## CTv2

14. Drew Mcintyre
13. Bianca Belair
12. The Usos
11. TBA (Seth's opponent will win)
10. RKBro
9. Saha Banks & Naomi
8. Ronda Rousey
7.Rey & Dominik
6. Johnny Noxville
5. New Day
4. Pat McAfee
3. Roman Reigns
2. Edge
1. Omos

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Charlotte Vs Ronda *
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? *Gable Steveson *
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *NO*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *Zelina and Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *Edge Vs AJ Styles*


----------



## MrFlash

(Night One)

 *Bianca Belair* *11 Points *
*Ronda Rousey* *10 Points*
*The Usos* *13 Points* 
*The Miz & Logan Paul 3 Points*
*Drew McIntyre* *14 Points* 
*The New Day (Woods/Kingston)* *9 Points*
*TBA (Seth will lose to whoever) 12 Points*
(Night Two)

*Roman Reigns* *8 Points*
*RK-Bro 5 Points*
*Sasha Banks & Naomi* *4 Points*
*Johnny Knoxville* *1 Point*
*Austin Theory 2 Points*
*Edge* *6 Points*
*Bobby Lashley 7 Points*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Ronda Rousey*
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? *Cody Rhodes/Stardust*
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *Yes*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *Zelina and Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *Edge vs AJ *


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

(Night One)

- Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair (winner) - 4

- Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey (winner) - 13

- The Usos (winners) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs - 2

- Rey & Dominik Mysterio (winners) vs. The Miz & Logan Paul - 11

- Drew McIntyre (winner) vs. Happy Corbin - 14

- The New Day (Woods/Kingston) (winners) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland - 8

- Seth Rollins vs. TBA (winner) - 6

(Night Two)

- Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (winner) - 3

- RK-Bro (winners) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy - 5

- Zelina and Carmella (winners) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler - 1

- Johnny Knoxville (winner) vs. Sami Zayn - 9

- Pat McAfee (winner) vs. Austin Theory - 10

- Edge (winner) vs. AJ Styles - 7

- Bobby Lashley (winner) vs. Omos - 12

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? - Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey for the Smackdown Women's title

2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? - Cody Rhodes

3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? - Yes

4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? - Natalya/Shayna Baszler

5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? - AJ Styles vs Edge


----------



## emerald-fire

14. Drew McIntyre
13. Bianca Belair
12. The New Day
11. The Usos
10. Bobby Lashley
9. TBA
8. RK-Bro
7. Roman Reigns
6. Johnny Knoxville
5. Ronda Rousey
4. Sasha Banks and Naomi
3. The Mysterios
2. Austin Theory
1. AJ Styles

*Bonus*
1) Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey
2) Cody Rhodes
3) No
4) Carmella and Zelina Vega
5) Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

14. Ronda Rousey
13. Roman Reigns
12. Bianca Belair
11. Cody Rhodes (Seth vs ?)
10. The Usos
9. Rey Mysterio & Dominik Mysterio
8. Drew McInytre
7. Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods
6. RK Bro
5. Sasha Banks & Naomi
4. AJ Styles
3. Bobby Lashley
2. Austin Theory
1. Johnny Knoxville


*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? No
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Zelina Vega & Carmella
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Edge vs AJ Styles


----------



## ThirdMan

This is actually the toughest card to call in a long time.

(Night One)

Bianca Belair - 8
Ronda Rousey - 12
The Usos - 9
Rey & Dominik Mysterio - 6
Drew McIntyre - 14
The New Day (Woods/Kingston) - 5
TBA - 13
(Night Two)

Roman Reigns - 7
Alpha Academy - 2
Sasha Banks & Naomi - 4
Johnny Knoxville - 11
Austin Theory - 3
Edge - 10
Omos - 1

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Charlotte vs Ronda
2. Cody Rhodes
3. No.
4. Zelina and Carmella
5. Edge vs AJ


----------



## Sincere

Winners in *BOLD*

(Night One)

Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair* [Raw Championship] -- *7*
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* [SD Championship] -- *10*
*The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles] -- *12*
Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. *The Miz & Logan Paul* -- *8*
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin -- *14*
*The New Day (Woods/Kingston)* vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland -- *13*
Seth Rollins vs. *TBA* -- *11*
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns (c)* [WWE & Universal Championship] -- *5*
*RK-Bro* (c) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles] -- *9*
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. *Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan* vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles] -- *3*
*Johnny Knoxville* vs. Sami Zayn -- *2*
*Pat McAfee* vs. Austin Theory -- *1*
*Edge* vs. AJ Styles -- *4*
*Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos -- *6*
*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Charlotte vs. Ronda*
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? *Cody Rhodes*
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *No*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *Zelina/Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *Edge vs. AJ*


----------



## La Parka

14 - Roman Reigns
13 - Drew McIntyre 
12 - Bianca Belair
11 - Ronda Rousey
10 - Johnny Knoxville
9 - Mysterios
8 - Banks and Naomi 
7 - Austin Theory 
6 - AJ Styles
5 - Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs
4. RK-Bro
3 - TBA
2 - The New Day
1 - Omos 

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Charlotte Vs Ronda*
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? NO
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *Zelina and Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *Edge Vs AJ Styles*


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)

Winners in bold*

(Night One)

Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair *[Raw Championship] (13)
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* [SD Championship] (10)
*The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles] (12)
Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. *The Miz & Logan Paul (5)*
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin (9)
*The New Day (Woods/Kingston)* vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland (3)
Seth Rollins vs. *TBA (Cody Rhodes) (11)*
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship] (14)
RK-Bro (c) vs. *The Street Profits* vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles] (4)
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. *Sasha Banks & Naomi* vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles] (1)
*Johnny Knoxville* vs. Sami Zayn (8)
*Pat McAfee* vs. Austin Theory (7)
*Edge* vs. AJ Styles (6)
*Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos (2)

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Charlotte vs. Ronda
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? Yes
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Zelina & Carmella
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Edge vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Chris22

14-Drew McIntyre
13-Roman Reigns
12-Ronda Rousey
11-Bianca Belair
10-The Uso's
9-Seth's Opponent
8-Rey & Dominik Mysterio
7-The New Day
6-RK-Bro
5-AJ Styles
4-Austin Theory
3-Omos
2-Carmella & Zelina Vega
1-Johnny Knoxville

BONUS:
1-Charlotte Flair Vs. Ronda Rousey
2-Cody Rhodes
3-No
4-Natalya & Shayna Baszler
5-AJ Styles Vs. Edge


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*
(Night One)

Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair [Raw Championship] *BIANCA - 10*
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Ronda Rousey [SD Championship] *ROUSEY - 13*
The Usos (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles] *NAKAMURA/BOOGS - 3 *
Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz & Logan Paul *MIZ/PAUL - 1 *
Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin *CORBIN - 4*
The New Day (Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland *THE NEW DAY - 5*
Seth Rollins vs. TBA *TBA - 7 *
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns (c) [WWE & Universal Championship] *LESNAR - 9*
RK-Bro (c) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles] *RK BRO - 11 *
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles] *SASHA/NAOMI - 6 *
Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn *KNOXVILLE - 8 *
Pat McAfee vs. Austin Theory *MCAFEE - 2 *
Edge vs. AJ Styles *STYLES - 14*
Bobby Lashley vs. Omos *LASHLEY - 12*

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? - *FLAIR/ROUSEY *
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? *SHANE 🥰* 
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *YES *
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *ZELINA/CARMELLA *
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *REIGNS/LESNAR *


----------



## Mutant God

14. McIntyre
13. Pat McAfee 
12. Rey & Dominik Mysterio 
11. Sheamus & Ridge Holland 
10. Usos
9. Roman Reigns
8. Ronda Rousey 
7. Johnny Knoxville 
6. AJ Styles
5. Street Profits
4. Lashley
3. Natalya & Shayna Baszler 
2. Becky Lynch 
1. Seth's Opponent

Bonus:
1. Flair vs Rousey
2. The Rock
3. No
4. Queen Z and Carmella
5. Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair


----------



## Mister Abigail

*WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*
(Night One)

*Becky Lynch* vs. Bianca Belair [Raw Championship] *9*
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* [SD Championship] * 8*
*The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles] *10*
*Rey & Dominik Mysterio* vs. The Miz & Logan Paul *11*
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin *7*
*The New Day* (Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland *6*
Seth Rollins vs. *TBA 5*
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship] *14*
*RK-Bro* (c) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles] * 4*
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. *Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan* vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles] *3*
*Johnny Knoxville* vs. Sami Zayn *13*
*Pat McAfee* vs. Austin Theory *12*
Edge vs. *AJ Styles  2*
Bobby Lashley vs. *Omos 1*

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Becky Lynch* vs. Bianca Belair
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? * Cody *
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *No*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? * Zelina and Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Edge vs. *AJ Styles*

14 matches to predict + 5 bonus points = 110 points
[All scores will be halved for the six monthly totals, i.e. max 55]


----------



## Leviticus

(Night One)

*Becky Lynch *vs. Bianca Belair [Raw Championship] 9
Charlotte Flair (c) vs.* Ronda Rousey* [SD Championship] 11
*The Usos (c)* vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles] 1
*Rey & Dominik Mysterio* vs. The Miz & Logan Paul 8
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin 12
*The New Day (Woods/Kingston) *vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland 7
Seth Rollins vs. *TBA (Cody Rhodes) 2*
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship] `13
*RK-Bro* (c) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles] 6
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. *Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan* vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles] 5
Johnny Knoxville vs. *Sami Zayn 4*
Pat McAfee vs. *Austin Theory 3*
Edge vs. *AJ Styles 14*
*Bobby Lashley *vs. Omos 10


1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Charlotte vs Ronda
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? No 
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Sasha and Naomi, with Naomi taking the fall.
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Lesnar vs Reigns


----------



## ThirdMan

I notice a fair number of people picking Charlotte vs Ronda as the last match on Night 1, while at the same time predicting that a bell will ring between KO and Stone Cold. Uh, wouldn't that make KO vs Stone Cold the last match of the night? What say you, @Inside Cradle ?


----------



## DammitChrist

He's going by SCHEDULED match that'll 'main event' based off the card atm.


----------



## Leviticus

ThirdMan said:


> I notice a fair number of people picking Charlotte vs Ronda as the last match on Night 1, while at the same time predicting that a bell will ring between KO and Stone Cold. Uh, wouldn't that make KO vs Stone Cold the last match of the night? What say you, @Inside Cradle ?


Only scheduled matches count. If sStone Cold vs KO happens, it wont count as a match for the game.


----------



## Banez

14 - Becky Lynch
13 - Ronda Rousey
12 - AJ Styles
11 - TBA over Seth
10 - Usos
9 - Roman
8 - New Day
7 - Rey & Dominik
6 - Pat McAfee
5 - Bobby LASHLIE
4 - Johnny Knoxville
3 - Happy Corbin
2 - Alpha Academy
1 - Zelina & Carmella

Bonus:

1) Last match on night one: Charlotte vs. Ronda
2) Cody Rhodes?
3) No
4) Bianca and Sasha
5) AJ vs. Edge


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

It's my Wrestlemania debut so here's hoping to a double night to remember. I'd like to hurt my opponent's pride so badly that they give up on wrestling altogether. Then again, it seems WWE have set themselves the same goal...

14 - Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair* [Raw Championship]
13 - Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* [SD Championship]
12 - *Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin
11 - Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. *Sasha Banks & Naomi* vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles]
10 - Seth Rollins vs. *TBA*
9 - *Rey & Dominik Mysterio* vs. The Miz & Logan Paul
8 - *The New Day (Woods/Kingston)* vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland
7 - *Edge *vs. AJ Styles
6 -* Johnny Knoxville* vs. Sami Zayn
5 - *RK-Bro* (c) vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles]
4 - The Usos (c) vs. *Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs* [SD tag titles]
3 - Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship]
2 - Pat McAfee vs. *Austin Theory*
1 - Bobby Lashley vs. *Omos*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey*
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? *Cody Rhodes*
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *No*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *Zelina and Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *Raw tag titles*


----------



## Smark1995

14. Drew McIntyre
13. Bianca Belair
12. The New Day
11. The Usos
10. Bobby Lashley
9. TBA
8. RK-Bro
7. Roman Reigns
6. Johnny Knoxville
5. Ronda Rousey
4. Sasha Banks and Naomi
3. The Mysterios
2. Austin Theory
1. Edge

*Bonus*
1) Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey
2) The Undertaker
3) No
4) Carmella and Zelina Vega
5) AJ Styles vs Edge


----------



## KFStyles

14. Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair*
13. Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey*
12.* Drew McIntyre *vs. Happy Corbin
11. Seth Rollins vs. *TBA*
10. *Johnny Knoxville* vs. Sami Zayn
9. *The New Day* vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland
8. Brock Lesnar vs. *Roman Reigns*
7. *The Usos* vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs
6. *Rey & Dominik Mysterio* vs. The Miz & Logan Paul
5. *RK-Bro* vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy
4. Zelina and Carmella vs. *Sasha Banks & Naomi* vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler
3. Pat McAfee vs. *Austin Theory*
2. Edge vs.* AJ Styles*
1. Bobby Lashley vs. *Omos

BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? *Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey*
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? *Cody Rhodes*
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? *No.*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? *Zelina and Carmella.*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? *Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey*


----------



## keithf40

Bianca Belair 8
Ronda Rousey 9
The Usos 12
The Miz & Logan Paul 3
Drew McIntyre 14
Sheamus & Ridge Holland 6
TBA 13
Roman Reigns 11
RK-Bro (c) 7
Sasha Banks & Naomi 4
Johnny Knoxville 5
Austin Theory 2
AJ Styles 1
Omos 10

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Flair vs Rousey
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? No
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Natalya & Baszler
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Edge vs Styles


----------



## DUD

Drew McIntyre - 14
Roman Reigns - 13
Johnny Knoxville - 12
TBA - 11
Rey & Dominik Mysterio - 10
Austin Theory - 9
RK Bro - 8
Sasha & Naomi - 7
Ronda Rousey - 6
The New Day - 5
The Usos - 4
Bobby Lashley - 3
Bianca Belair - 2
AJ Styles - 1

1, Charlotte Ronda
2, Cody Rhodes 
3, No
4, Zelina and Carmella
5, Edge vs AJ


----------



## Chelsea

*WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*

14 - Drew McIntyre
13 - Roman Reigns
12 - Ronda Rousey
11 - TBA (Seth Rollins' opponent)
10 - Bianca Belair
9 - Johnny Knoxville
8 - Rey & Dominik Mysterio
7 - Austin Theory
6 - The Usos
5 - RK-Bro
4 - Sasha Banks & Naomi
3 - Bobby Lashley
2 - Edge
1 - Sheamus & Ridge Holland

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? - *Charlotte Flair vs. Ronda Rousey*
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? - *Cody Rhodes*
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? - *No*
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? - *Zelina and Carmella*
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? - *Edge vs. AJ Styles*


----------



## Proc

Bianca Belair 14
Rousey 10
Knoxville 13
TBA 3
Lashley 7
Logan Paul Miz 9
Usos 8
McIntyre 12
New Day 11
Reigns 4
Rk bro 6
Banks Naomi 1
Austin Theory 2
Edge 5

bonus
1) flair rousey
2) a unknown fan
3) no
4) zelina carmella
5) edge styles

Thanks for doing such a great job Inside Cradle!


----------



## fabi1982

WRESTLEMANIA CARD
(Night One)
2 - Becky Lynch
3 - Ronda Rousey
5 - Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs
9 - The Miz & Logan Paul
10 - Happy Corbin
6 - Sheamus & Ridge Holland
13 - TBA

(Night Two)
14 - Roman Reigns
4 - RK-Bro
12 - Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan
11 - Johnny Knoxville
7 - Austin Theory
1 - Edge
8 - Omos

BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Charlotte/Ronda
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? No
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Carmella/Zelina
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Reigns/Brock


----------



## People Power

14. Drew McIntyre
13. Bianca Belair
12. Ronda Rousey
11. Roman Reigns
10. TBA
9. RK-Bro
8. Mysterios
7. Usos
6. Knoxville
5. New Day
4. Austin Theory
3. Banks & Naomi
2. Lashley
1. AJ Styles

Bonus:
1. Charlotte vs Rousey
2. Cody Rhodes
3. No
4. Zelina & Carmella
5. Edge vs AJ


----------



## Hephaesteus

14- Rhonda rousey
13. Drew
12.rk bro
11. Pat mcaffee
10. Knoxville
9. Miz and Logan Paul
8. Usos
7. Omos
6. TBA over Seth
5. Brock lesnar
4. New day
3. Aj styles
2. Zelina and Carmella
1. Becky lynch

Bonus

1 flair vs Rhonda
2. Cody Rhodes
3. No
4. Sasha and Naomi
5. Aj styles vs edge


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> I notice a fair number of people picking Charlotte vs Ronda as the last match on Night 1, while at the same time predicting that a bell will ring between KO and Stone Cold. Uh, wouldn't that make KO vs Stone Cold the last match of the night? What say you, @Inside Cradle ?


As far as the bonus question goes, whatever match goes on last is the match we're counting - irrespective of the matches we're predicting. If Rock and Cena want to come out at the end and have one last match, it's that. Anyone who puts that, gets a point.


----------



## Inside Cradle

TroutMaskReplica said:


> It's my Wrestlemania debut so here's hoping to a double night to remember. I'd like to hurt my opponent's pride so badly that they give up on wrestling altogether. Then again, it seems WWE have set themselves the same goal...


😂 😂 😂

I wish I was dishing out points for promos


----------



## Inside Cradle

14. McIntyre
13. Mysterios
12. TBA vs. Seth
11. Reigns
10. Belair
09. Rousey
08. Knoxville
07. Theory
06. The New Day
05. The Usos 
04. RK-Bro
03. Ripley/Morgan
02. AJ Styles
01. Lashley

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Last match, night one: Flair/Rousey
2. Mystery: Cody Rhodes
3. No Austin/Owens match
4. Women's fall: Zelina/Carmella
5. Longest match: Edge/Styles


----------



## Inside Cradle

It looks like it's a two hour kick-off show - so not long left!


----------



## InfamousGerald

14 - Drew McIntyre
13 - Johnny Knoxville
12 - Roman Reigns
11 - Ronda Rousey
10 - TBA
9 - Bianca Belair
8 - Austin Theory
7 - Sasha Banks and Naomi
6 - The New Day
5 - The Miz and Logan Paul
4 - RK-Bro
3 - The Usos
2 - Bobby Lashley
1 - AJ Styles

1. Stone Cold vs Kevin Owens
2. Cody Rhodes
3. Yes
4. Zelina/Carmella
5. Edge vs AJ Styles


----------



## BlissLynch

Might be a bit late but.
Night 1



*Becky Lynch* vs. Bianca Belair [Raw Championship] 1
Charlotte Flair (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* [SD Championship] 2
*The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles] 5
*Rey & Dominik Mysterio* vs. The Miz & Logan Paul 6
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin 7
*The New Day (*Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland 4
*Seth Rollins* vs. TBA 3



(Night Two)
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship] 7
RK-*Bro (c)* vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles] 6
Zelina and Carmella (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. *Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan* vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles] 1 
Johnny Knoxville vs. *Sami Zayn* 2 
Pat McAfee vs. *Austin Theory* 5
*Edge* vs. AJ Styles 4 
Bobby Lashley vs. *Omos* 3 



Which will be the last match on Night One? Becky Bianca 
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes 

3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? No 

4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Sasha and Naomi 

5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Woman’s tag team


----------



## LethalWeapon

*WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*
(Night One)

Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair* [Raw Championship]
*Charlotte Flair* (c) vs. Ronda Rousey [SD Championship]
*The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles]
Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. *The Miz & Logan Paul*
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin
*The New Day* (Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland
Seth Rollins vs. *TBA*
(Night Two)

Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship]
RK-Bro (c) vs. *The Street Profits* vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles]
*Zelina and Carmella* (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles]
Johnny Knoxville vs. *Sami Zayn*
*Pat McAfee* vs. Austin Theory
*Edge* vs. AJ Styles
*Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos

*BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*

1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens
2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? Yes
4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Sasha & Naomi
5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Cody vs Seth


----------



## fabi1982

LethalWeapon said:


> *WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*
> (Night One)
> 
> Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair* [Raw Championship]
> *Charlotte Flair* (c) vs. Ronda Rousey [SD Championship]
> *The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles]
> Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. *The Miz & Logan Paul*
> *Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin
> *The New Day* (Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland
> Seth Rollins vs. *TBA*
> (Night Two)
> 
> Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship]
> RK-Bro (c) vs. *The Street Profits* vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles]
> *Zelina and Carmella* (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles]
> Johnny Knoxville vs. *Sami Zayn*
> *Pat McAfee* vs. Austin Theory
> *Edge* vs. AJ Styles
> *Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos
> 
> *BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*
> 
> 1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens
> 2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
> 3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? Yes
> 4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Sasha & Naomi
> 5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Cody vs Seth


Why not just vote for day2 when you post this after day one is long gone?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Yeah, come on, you can't get points for Night 1 after it's already happened. 😂


----------



## Inside Cradle

fabi1982 said:


> Why not just vote for day2 when you post this after day one is long gone?





LethalWeapon said:


> *WRESTLEMANIA CARD (predict 1-14 points)*
> (Night One)
> 
> Becky Lynch vs. *Bianca Belair* [Raw Championship]
> *Charlotte Flair* (c) vs. Ronda Rousey [SD Championship]
> *The Usos* (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs [SD tag titles]
> Rey & Dominik Mysterio vs. *The Miz & Logan Paul*
> *Drew McIntyre* vs. Happy Corbin
> *The New Day* (Woods/Kingston) vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland
> Seth Rollins vs. *TBA*
> (Night Two)
> 
> Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* (c) [WWE & Universal Championship]
> RK-Bro (c) vs. *The Street Profits* vs. Alpha Academy [Raw tag titles]
> *Zelina and Carmella* (c) vs. Sasha Banks & Naomi vs. Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan vs. Natalya & Shayna Baszler [Women's tag titles]
> Johnny Knoxville vs. *Sami Zayn*
> *Pat McAfee* vs. Austin Theory
> *Edge* vs. AJ Styles
> *Bobby Lashley* vs. Omos
> 
> *BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):*
> 
> 1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens
> 2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody Rhodes
> 3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? Yes
> 4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Sasha & Naomi
> 5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Cody vs Seth


Thanks for getting involved @LethalWeapon - if you are, in fact, Steve Blackman - please don't hurt me. 

Unfortunately you're way past the cut-off time to make this anything worthwhile, especially with those bonus points too 😂 You also haven't assigned any points to the matches themselves so there's not a lot to score. I'll tell it like it is, it's a mess. However, I hope you get involved next month for our next event. All jokes aside, you'd be very welcome 👊


----------



## Inside Cradle

Here are everyone's predictions for the weekend:









Forum Championship


CrownJ Players,Score,Bonus,Reigns,Paul,Belair,Bayley,Usos,Brutes,Strowman,Omos,Judgment,The OC,McIntyre,Kross,Damage CTRL,Bliss/ Asuka,Lesnar,Lashley,Opener InfamousGerald,38,3,8,5,7,2,3,1,4,6,Lesnar Chelsea,34,3,8,3,7,6,4,2,1,5,Lesnar Inside Cradle,34,2,8,7,6,1,2,5,4,3,Usos Mister Abigail,34,2,8




docs.google.com





I hope you enjoy tonight's show!


----------



## Chelsea

Charlotte, Miz & Logan and McAfee ruined my predictions


----------



## fabi1982

fabi1982 said:


> WRESTLEMANIA CARD
> (Night One)
> 2 - Becky Lynch - WRONG
> 3 - Ronda Rousey - WRONG
> 5 - Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs - WRONG
> 9 - The Miz & Logan Paul
> 10 - Happy Corbin - WRONG
> 6 - Sheamus & Ridge Holland
> 13 - TBA
> 
> (Night Two)
> 14 - Roman Reigns
> 4 - RK-Bro
> 12 - Rhea Ripley & Liv Morgan - WRONG
> 11 - Johnny Knoxville
> 7 - Austin Theory - WRONG
> 1 - Edge
> 8 - Omos - WRONG
> 
> BONUS QUESTIONS (1 point each):
> 
> 1. Which will be the last match on Night One? Charlotte/Ronda
> 2. Who will be Seth Rollins' mystery opponent? Cody
> 3. Will the bell ring to signify a match between Austin & Owens? No
> 4. Which team takes the fall in Women's tag title match? Carmella/Zelina
> 5. Longest (bell to bell) match of the weekend? Reigns/Brock


Damn did I fucked up this time. Half the results wrong only one bonus point...thats a glorious loss for me, but it was a very fun WM.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Inside Cradle said:


> Here are everyone's predictions for the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forum Championship
> 
> 
> CrownJ Players,Score,Bonus,Reigns,Paul,Belair,Bayley,Usos,Brutes,Strowman,Omos,Judgment,The OC,McIntyre,Kross,Damage CTRL,Bliss/ Asuka,Lesnar,Lashley,Opener InfamousGerald,38,3,8,5,7,2,3,1,4,6,Lesnar Chelsea,34,3,8,3,7,6,4,2,1,5,Lesnar Inside Cradle,34,2,8,7,6,1,2,5,4,3,Usos Mister Abigail,34,2,8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy tonight's show!


HELLLLL YEAHHHHHH

LETS GO


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Inside Cradle said:


> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> I wish I was dishing out points for promos


Hmmm... good at promos, sucks in the ring... looks like I'm the forum championship's Miz!


----------



## keithf40

? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle

Hi all. I must apologise for not updating the results. It's been a really tough few weeks for me, where I lost someone really close to me very suddenly and it's been a busy time sorting a few things but emotionally and mentally also very trying.

Hopefully you all understand and I hope the predictions sheet I shared before night 2 was at least helpful to track scores.

Business as usual from now on. Results to follow and Backlash card to be posted in time for the weekend. Thank-you for your patience, I appreciate you all playing 🙏


----------



## Inside Cradle

*WrestleMania results

New double champion (again)!*

_Forum Championship:_
People Power (c) - 78
*keithf40 - 85*
ThirdMan - 79

_IC Championship:_
People Power (c) - 78
*keithf40 - 85*
Chelsea - 81
ThirdMan - 79

Congratulations to Keith, who reclaims the gold! 


*New TV champion!*

TV Championship:
emerald-fire (c) - 84
*MrFlash - 88*

Flash had the second-best score of the night and topples the unfortunate emerald. Emerald will be given a rematch following three successful defences going into this show.

Flash also moves level on points with keithf40 from the last six shows and therefore gets a Forum Championship match at Backlash!


*Highest score of the night

Rookie of the Year* takes it, with a huge 92 points from a possible 110. Rookie gets an IC title shot at WrestleMania Backlash!


*1 v 1 TV matches*

fabi1982 - 60 - 85 - keithf40
La Parka - 67 - 79 - ThirdMan
People Power - 78 - 84 - emerald-fire
Chris22 - 66 - 88 - MrFlash

Banez - 47 - 75 - DammitChrist
Chelsea - 81 - 68 - Inside Cradle
InfamousGerald - 84 - 86 - CTv2
VitoCorleoneX - 72 - 85 - Smark1995

BlissLynch - 56 - 92 - Rookie of the Year
Mister Abigail - 68 - 45 - Leviticus
Sincere - 82 - 84 - Proc

Catalanotto - 59 - 70 - TroutMaskReplica
Hephaesteus - 71 - 77 - Forum Dud
Mutant God - 70 - 75 - KFStyles

The TV title picture

*ThirdMan*'s win has them second in the charts to get a title shot!



*WrestleMania Backlash card (Sunday 8 May)*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. MrFlash

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. Rookie of the Year

_TV Championship:_
Mr Flash (c) vs. emerald-fire vs. ThirdMan

_TV matches TBC_

Forum Championship Latest Standings
(all scores from WrestleMania halved and rounded up)

Thanks again for your patience. WrestleMania Backlash thread to follow.


----------



## Chelsea

Thank you for the official results!

Sorry for your loss. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## fabi1982

Sorry for your loss @Inside Cradle, hope life has some light again soon!


----------



## MrFlash

Cool to see the results mate, told you I wanted that TV championship lol, but the main thing is that your ok @Inside Cradle .


----------



## keithf40

Finally my wrestlemania moment. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

Very sorry to hear about your loss, @Inside Cradle . Take care.


----------



## BlissLynch

Damn Rookie of the year layed the Smackdown on me. Looking forward to Backlash.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Thanks for all of your kind words, it means a lot.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Sorry for your loss mate.

And damn, I knew I did well but didn't think it was that well! IC title shot, here I come!


----------

